# Best - Tchaikovsky's Waltzs of the Flower



## czgirb (May 27, 2011)

Currently, I used to love a piece of Tchaikovsky's works of The Nutcracker, *Waltzs of the Flower*.
For you, which one is the best *Waltzs of the Flowers*?
Please advice ... thank you.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

He's not everyone's cup of tea but I like Andre Previn with the LSO on EMI, but I'm a fan of the complete work anyway. There's a reasonably cheap EMI box set which also includes Sleeping Beauty and Swan Lake.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

For me it is one where the local orchestra (any local orchestra) is playing live for a ballet with lovely dancers and pretty costumes and a little girl sitting right in front of me watching this magic for the first time. The little girl must be good even if the music playing and dancers suck.


----------

